# Sustanon 250mg Organon India



## roman (Jul 23, 2003)

The real sustanon 250mg is available with the sticker of Green and black color and is manufactured in India in Kolkata also known as Calcutta by the company called organon india limited.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 23, 2003)

Roman, are you looking to see if this is legit or not or?


----------

